# Am I Just Being Paranoid?



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

DS, who just turned 5, has wet the bed about 6 times in the last couple of weeks.  Always close to morning, and he does sleep heavily.  Also, he only came out of trainer pants at bedtime a month ago ...

However, being a mum of a T1 child who has only been diagnosed for 7 months, I am, of course, worrying.

Would you take him to the doctors to be checked out?  I did a couple of finger prick tests on him this morning because I was bothered.  He was 4.5 before breakfast and 12.5 about 15 minutes afterwards.  I don't know why I bothered doing them, because I'm none the wiser now!

He's otherwise well, happy, growing, energetic...

I think I worry about him because he has always had a tendency to go a bit shaky if he hasn't had enough to eat, but I've always put that down to him growing fast.

Reading this, I probably should book him an appointment, shouldn't I?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Kei, you're concerned, so I'd say book him in - you've nothing to lose. The doctor may be able to do other tests (I'm not sure if a rise to 12.5 is normal for a child so soon after breakfast). Hope all goes well.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Kei,

I agree with Northener, you should probably book an appointment as you are obviously worried about things. At the very least it will put your mind to rest. No healthcare professional could blame you for being worried when you have a T1 child in the family, its only natural you would be concerned.

Kei, I would imagine (and not to scare you please!) but if something was wrong, you would kick yourslef for not booking an appointment earlier! So I would for peace of mind.

Hope your littlin' is ok x


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Kei 

I can only echo what sugarbum and Northerner have said if you have even the slightest worry over them get an appointment booked better to be safe then sorry x x please let us know what happens


----------



## delta (Jan 28, 2010)

i would say check later than 15 mins like 30 mins after food 
are they very thirsty full of energy one minute then tired the next
any concerns get them checked out


----------



## Becca (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

I say if you're worried then take him at least to get things checked out for a UTI or something.  Also, when he wets do you test then?  Or in the middle of the night say at 3am.  He may be going higher then and the wee is sitting in his bladder....

Let us know how he gets on x


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 28, 2010)

No, you're not being paranoid, I'd want to get it checked out too.

As another thought, have you tried urine testing (for sugar/ketones)? If you were in doubt as to what to do this might give you more info.

Hope it all turns out ok - please let us know!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, any news Kei? I hope you and yours are ok x


----------



## Mand (Jan 29, 2010)

I have come to this a bit late but i am wondering if you went to the doctors with DS and how things are? Do please let us know.
Thinking of you.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2010)

I've come in late here too Kei-- any news?

I worry all the time about my daughter...find myself watching her like a hawk, sometimes scared stupid. It's a price we keeping paying.

Please let us know how things are.

xxoo


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2010)

Despite phoning early, no appointments available today.  Only option is emergency appointment in the evening, which would mean keeping F away from her insulin and dinner to be there!

As he's OK, I'm not worrying now.  Despite the night-time weeing, he's not drinking any extra, and isn't tired.  I'll try to get an appointment early next week just to check him, and to ask about the bedwetting.  He's acting normally and is perfectly lively and energetic.  I'll get him to pee in the potty later and test with a Ketostick, and I'll do a couple more blood tests (morning before breakfast, and at least half an hour after breakfast).  From what I've read, if it's over 11.5 half an hour after a meal, you should worry.

I'm keeping a close eye on him, but see no reason to panic right now.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to hear from you and glad that things sound like they are ok.

It must be somthing that will always play in your mind and hard to deal with at times.

I dont have children but my 2 year old neice necks the water sometimes like its going out of fashion and everytime I see her do it its the first thing I think of and wonder if she is diabetic....but I guess this is never going to go away.

Glad to hear your littlin is doing ok xx


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

I took J to the doctor's this morning. The doctor has given me the bottle to take a urine sample to check for UTIs, and a form to take to the pathology lab tomorrow morning for a fasting blood test to check for diabetes. I did test J yesterday with F's kit, and got results of 3.4 when he woke up, and 15.4 45 minutes after eating.  We'll just have to wait and see what the hospital blood test comes up with. As DH says, if he IS diabetic, it won't make a lot of difference to us as we're already doing everything once; we'd just have to double it. Fingers crossed that he's not though. The doctor was nice, understood why I was worried and gave me a website address for a betwetting website, just in case the tests all come back negative. DH is going to take J to the hospital first thing tomorrow morning and we should have results within a week.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us up to date Kei. You're doing all the right things of course. 

Thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like J had a middle ear infection yesterday.  It burst this morning and he seems much better.  Unfortunately it was at its worst when he woke up, and he was crying in pain.  I gave him sugar-free Calpol.  Shouldn't have done that, apparently.  He went for his blood test and the nurses were very cross about the Calpol.  They did the test anyway, but if the doctor complains they'll have to re-do it.  I couldn't have done anything else though.  If I hadn't given him the Calpol, J would have been screaming in pain and clutching his ear by the time he got to the hospital and wouldn't have let them get near his arm for the blood test.   

At least we got the urine sample done + dropped off with no problems.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2010)

Poor poor J, that is sooooo painful.   I hope the ear is now on the road to recovery.  

I bet they didn't tell you not to give Calpol?       Are you a mind reader, honestly how were you expected to know.


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Poor poor J, that is sooooo painful.   I hope the ear is now on the road to recovery.
> 
> I bet they didn't tell you not to give Calpol?       Are you a mind reader, honestly how were you expected to know.



Nope - no mention of it, and the doctor who sent him for the test knew he had ear pains and was taking Calpol for it!


----------



## Mand (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh dear! I do hope the tests are acceptable and that you get peace of mind soon.

Thanks for the update.

Thinking of you all and sending best wishes.


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2010)

After speaking to two doctors on the phone today, I've now got antibiotics for J's ear.  Fingers crossed he should be feeling better very soon.  The blood test apparently came back high, but that could have been caused by the Calpol, so he's got to do it again when he feels better.   

F went to clinic today with Daddy, where they were pleased with her numbers.  Apparently her HbA1C was 9-something.  It's only her second one ever.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done, what a journey it must have been.

Hope things turn out ok xx


----------



## gewatts (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi . I've also come in late here. Not been on the forum for a while. Did you take DS to the docs? Totally understandable to be concerned. I hope things are OK.


----------



## Kei (Feb 9, 2010)

He had one test last week which came back a bit high, but that could be due to the Calpol he'd had for his ear infection.  He's going to have a repeat test tomorrow morning, now that he's finished his antibiotics.

He's not wetting his bed now, but he's still getting out of bed multiple times a night for the loo.  4 times last night!


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2010)

I phoned the doctor's for the results of J's urine test. They said it had a "routine speak to doctor" note on it, so I've now got the earliest phone appointment they could give me - 10:00 on Friday.  

He had his bloods done again this morning (after a lot of fuss because the doctor ticked the wrong box on the form ...) so we should get the results of that soon too. 

He's still getting up to pee at least 4 times a night, peeing rather a lot during the day now too, and drinking more than I'd consider normal. I just wish the test results would come back quicker and I could speak to the doctor sooner. I don't want a repeat of what happened to F, and if it IS diabetes, that could happen within hours.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hya Kei 

You must be so worried esp with the speak to the doctor note. i hope everthing comes back ok and the boy is ok. Will be thinking of you. keep us updated.

Gem xx


----------



## bev (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Kei,

Please let us know what happens with your little boy. If it is diabetes, then at least you will have some answers to all this. I realise it doesnt make it any better though - it would still be a shock as much as it was the first time. Lets hope its to do with the ear infection etc.Bev x


----------



## gewatts (Feb 10, 2010)

Thinking of you too. Have a friend with 2 diabetic daughters. How many children do you have? (sorry if I should know this). Be strong. There is always loads of support on this forum.


----------



## Kei (Feb 10, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Thinking of you too. Have a friend with 2 diabetic daughters. How many children do you have? (sorry if I should know this). Be strong. There is always loads of support on this forum.



Three.  F is the eldest, then J (age 5), and H (age 1.5).


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 10, 2010)

Thinking of you hon. Fingers tightly crossed and holding my breath for you. I really, really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Kei (Feb 12, 2010)

The results are in!

Urine test = no infection.

Fasting blood glucose = 5.

Doctor is confident J doesn't have diabetes.  

Just got to sort out this peeing and drinking problem now.  I've been given a website about bedwetting to look at, so I'm off there now.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh thank goodness. I know it wouldn't have been the end of the world...but it would have meant so much more stuff to deal with, so soon after everything else...

Thanks for letting us know! I'm so relieved for you. Good luck with getting other things sorted.

Take care.


----------



## bev (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so pleased for you all - like Patricia says it wouldnt have been the end of the world - but it would have added to your daily tasks.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2010)

That's great news Kei!


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2010)

Great news Kei


----------



## rachelha (Feb 12, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## gewatts (Feb 12, 2010)

Phew! Great news.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats great new kei, bet thats a worry off your mind now. x


----------



## Mand (Feb 12, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 21, 2010)

I felt like you, paranoid. Even a couple of my mates said i was being paranoid, if only hey. Mums know best xx


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep - Mother's instinct is almost always right.  



jimmysmum said:


> I felt like you, paranoid. Even a couple of my mates said i was being paranoid, if only hey. Mums know best xx


----------

